# Montana 2007 Muley



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well had one day to catch a hunt in with my brother GOT in Montana on our way to ND for a week of pheasant hunting. Spotted the buck at daylight about 2 miles with the glasses and watch him bed just under a mile and that is when JW put the sneak on him and shot him in his bed at 75 yards. Only 26'' wide but green gross 189 7/8 and with deducts is 186 all in all a pretty clean deer and a a great buck for two brother to share in the hunt for sure.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

that is a very good looking buck!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Best looking one I have seen yet!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That is one good looking boy right there. He has a nice clean hide and a good thick neck. Also one of the best i've seen yet this year.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome buck, awesome hunt and (notice the end of the firearm) I didn't know they had a season for cork guns in Montana, but that has got to be a book buck for cork guns.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. You've got to love Montana hunting. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dandy buck.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Epek that is tape on the end of the barrel just unroll a piece and place over barrel to keep out the unwanted. Does not effect accuracy or nothing just keeps out snow dirt and other sh&t not wanted, after you shoot just tear off another piece.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

So it wasn't really a cork gun? That kind of takes some of the luster off the whole story, but what an awsome buck, even with a sticky bullet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a realy nice buck there. it look like it got good mass on him. very nice. congrats to you and your bother on a dandy buck.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

thats gotta be a record for b$c (boomerang and cork)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck! That is the kind I really enjoy seeing, symetrical, mass, deep forks, pushing the 30 inch mark....very very nice! Congrats!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe you guys shot that poor buck with a rifle. I can see with a cork gun or a long bow, but with a rifle, you guys should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a **** nice buck, no smiles? I would be smiling like crazy, in fact it would look like perma grin.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> So it wasn't really a cork gun? That kind of takes some of the luster off the whole story, but what an awsome buck, even with a sticky bullet.


Just **** lucky you're married! 

'Cause thats funny right there!

_(O)_

Oh and good on ya JW!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We need to add "sticky bullet" to the list of no no's! :shock:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

OK what is a sticky bullet?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it might be something that you shoot out?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know... the kind that retains a bit of "residue"..... _/O Nice job on that buck... thats a good way to make a one day trip into a great memory.... :lol:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buck! Heavy antler's!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Trophy Hunter magazine contacted me about running an article on the deer, Good idea or Bad?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

why the hell not what could be wrong with that as long as it was taken ethically. which i am sure it was if you posted it on this forum. go for it.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not know how much attention it would bring to ones hunting area, although private land and I guess Montana is a big state.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Tell the story, not the place.


----------

